# Cladding query



## KBall (3 Dec 2021)

Hi just had a new workshop built and I'm now looking at insulation and cladding the interior. Does anyone have suggestions on materials for either please?


----------



## Molynoox (3 Dec 2021)

I can help with exterior cladding ideas, but not interior, that's quite unusual I think?
Maybe it isn't....


----------



## Molynoox (3 Dec 2021)

Plywood seems to work well for inside though.... or OSB, or TGV pine/spruce etc if you like


----------



## Yojevol (3 Dec 2021)

I used the cheapest 18mm chipboard from B&Q. It takes the load of many heavy items hanging on it and is still going strong after 15 years.
Brian


----------



## steve66 (4 Dec 2021)

I use older loft insulation in my sheds and workshop builds, been cladding with osb up till now, that might change with volatile prices


----------



## KBall (4 Dec 2021)

Molynoox said:


> Plywood seems to work well for inside though.... or OSB, or TGV pine/spruce etc if you like


I was thinking OSB as I intend to paint and it's cheaper than ply


----------



## DBT85 (4 Dec 2021)

Rigid board insulation will have the best thermal performance at a higher cots, though you can get seconds at a reduced price. My entire workshops insulation came to about 78 quid, 60mm in the walls and 120mm in the roof.

As for the walls, I just went with OSB painted white. if you want a smoother finish you could do MDF (preferably MR).


----------



## nickds1 (5 Dec 2021)

Rockwool batts. Great stuff. Just built a garden sauna using 50mm rockwool and it's superb.


----------



## Glitch (5 Dec 2021)

Lined my shed with OSB then painted it white.
On reflection I might have gone for ply for a smoother finish.

If I keep reminding myself it's just a shed then OSB is fine but it takes a few coats of emulsion to cover the rough surface and the pin holes.


----------



## jonn (5 Dec 2021)

KBall said:


> Hi just had a new workshop built and I'm now looking at insulation and cladding the interior. Does anyone have suggestions on materials for either please?


I used Gyproc plasterboards for the inner walls and ceiling of my workshop for one very good reason: they are fire-proof! Okay, special care has to be taken when fastening stuff to Gyproc, but I found a glue gun does a good job if the glue is well spread. Insulation in the ceiling is almost 10" fibreglass batts,, and in the walls 4", so the heat pump has a very easy job to keep it warm in winter, even at minus 20 *℃* . That last image is a Xmas greeting from down under, the Xmas spider (Austracantha minax). Had a fair few of them around the house at yuletide in WA. Very spectacular, and not poisonous. 
Should maybe post some more recent pictures of the workshop, as it is quite different these days, and most of the woodworking machinery are on lockable coasters.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (5 Dec 2021)

My workshop is (outside in) timber cladding, thermalite blocks, rigid foam insulation, construction ply. A teeny little oil-filled radiator keeps it toasty, and it stays cold in summer. The roof is that rubber membrane stuff, thicker foam, ply. I think there's an air gap in there too.


----------



## Doug71 (5 Dec 2021)

KBall said:


> I was thinking OSB as I intend to paint and it's cheaper than ply



Have you compared the prices lately?


----------



## KBall (5 Dec 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Have you compared the prices lately?


I have been looking around and it seems ply isn't that much more expensive


----------



## Fergie 307 (6 Dec 2021)

Use T&G chipboard flooring sheets in 8x2. Cheap, waterproof if you buy the right sort, easy to work with and give a nice smooth surface with tight joints.


----------



## clogs (6 Dec 2021)

OSB is really not very good when putting screws into it and then if u have to move the screw a midge.....cost for cost I'd pay the extra for ply.....
Jonn from Norway is right as for fire saftey....
in the past I have fixed/glued plywood odds n ends behind the plasterboard as a sandwich to where I was going to hang/screw something heavy....
on one wall in an early workshop of mine I lined it with 3/4 ply then put the plaster board ovr the top....
lastley, OSB however u finish it grabs hold of DUST.....which drives me nuts....


----------



## 2sheds (6 Dec 2021)

cutpriceinsulation.co.uk cheapest I found for ply, 12mm hardwood ply £28.20, 18mm £38.50, cheaper than OSB.


----------

